
Show HN: Whaller – create private social networks for your org and community - amokrane_t
We&#x27;ve built a platform that enables private individuals and organizations to create their custom social network. We deployed a large range of features : you can chat, store your folders in our file boxes (works with Dropbox and Google Drive), assign tasks and display them in a Trello-like Kanban, create a portal for your organization...                                                                                                                                                                                We&#x27;re trying to gather some feedback in order to improve our service. Here are a few screenshots : <a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;gallery&#x2F;EFanm" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;gallery&#x2F;EFanm</a>. 
&lt;feel free to visit our website at <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;whaller.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;whaller.com</a>
======
mintplant
Sounds like the space Ning (ning.com) used to be in. I thought they went
belly-up at some point, but it looks like they're now focusing on general
website building with added "social features".

------
ZenoArrow
Just a heads-up, the Integrations text on the English version of your homepage
appears to be in French.

Also, what would you say are your main selling points over your competitors
(i.e. compared to other private social network platforms)?

~~~
amokrane_t
Hello, @ZenoArrow ! Thanks for the feedback, we've corrected that mistake. Our
main selling point over our competitors is that we're completely customizable.
You can either make it a corporate social network that is more user-friendly
than Yammer/Chatter/connections.... or you can use it for your daily life
(family, friends, students, neigborhood...) and what is great is that we do
NEVER sell or share your data and you'll never see any ad on Whaller.

------
sova
This looks very nice, it could very well be a game-changer.

Question: how do you achieve real-time. Long polling? Web sockets? Sente?

And, how many users can your system support at the moment?

Thanks! Very interested in the architecture, keep up the good work.

~~~
amokrane_t
Hi @sova ! Thanks for the feedback. Our system can support 100K useres/sphere.
We achieve the real-time through websocket (socket.io)

~~~
sova
Nice. Please take a look at
[https://github.com/uNetworking/uWebSockets](https://github.com/uNetworking/uWebSockets)

There is a drop-in line that can make your socket.io a lot faster, if that's
your jam.

------
fiatjaf
You should post it with a direct link.

------
eps
Are these private social networks hosted by you?

It's not immediately clear.

~~~
amokrane_t
Hi eps ! Yes they are but the Premium-plus offer allows you to store your data
on your own servers.

------
Neurocynic
Your integrations section is still in French :)

~~~
amokrane_t
Thanks for the feedback @Neurocynic. We'll correct that !

------
mapster
this would be a great replacement for email since most of my emails are
project/team related. love the site and previews. price is great too.

~~~
amokrane_t
Thanks @mapster ! And you don't even need to pay for the premium offer. A big
part of our users are happy with the free version. Even when it's free, we do
not share your data and do not display ads.

I forgot to mention that our Edu offer is 66% cheaper than the price you see
on the link.

------
fiatjaf
Beautiful landing page.

I hate social networks.

~~~
nickpsecurity
It reminds me of Sim City clicking on parts of the grid with the sound effects
in the background. I wonder if that was an inspiration.

------
brudgers
0\. If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

1\. To directly submit a link, leave the |text| field empty on the submit
page.

2\. Often there is little need to explain why a link was submitted because it
is assumed that the person submitting it thought it was helpful or
interesting.

3\. But it is ok to add a regular comment after the story appears on the |new|
page.

Good luck.

~~~
dang
Good idea. We've added "Show HN" above.

~~~
amokrane_t
Thanks guys !

------
an27
I'm not sure what it is but the screenshots make me feel itchy.

I take it privacy means privacy except from your boss, your company and the
Govt.? So far fewer guarantees than with self-hosted FOSS alternatives?

